

EngineYard announces the winners of their programming contest - profquail
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/programming-contest-and-the-winners-are/

======
jacquesm
philfreo & sil3ntmac rate a mention:

"If you’re crowd-sourcing, better check the inputs! One of the crowd-sourcers
was thrilled to receive a result with a reported hamming distance of zero!
Only to discover one of his crowd-sourcers had hacked his javascript to report
back this (incorrect) result."

------
pjonesdotca
We’ll be doing another related blog post next week with a bit more information
on some of the creative solutions people came up with, complete with code and
stories.

.... and they never did. Two weeks out and no follow up post on the contest
entries.

